# Scout...........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Shout out for Scout! Scout is a young, two-year-old Golden who was surrendered to YGRR when a young child in his family developed severe allergies and asthma. It was determined Scout could no longer stay in the home he had known since puppy-hood and was immediately admitted into the program. Scout was found to be in good health by the YGRR vet. After being brought up-to-date on his vaccinations and tattooed, he came to Riverview. Although a bit anxious, Scout was a cheerful boy and quickly settled into the routine at Riverview. The staff found Scout to a trainable, very high energy dog that loved to play! 
The Adoption Coordinator knew Scout was going to need just the right household. He would do best in a calm and caring home where he would get plenty of exercise. Confident and knowledgeable, repeat adopters were called to meet Scout. This loving family has had a long history with the Golden Retriever breed and YGRR. Recently, their beloved Rudi (YGRR #2111) passed away and they hoped for another good-as-gold companion for themselves and Halligan (YGRR #2314). The dogs were a perfect match! Scout's new owners called to say he is a wonderful dog! He is doing fine in his new home and is getting along great with his big brother Halligan! Scouts's days are now very busy and filled with activity, structure, and lots of love.​


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Linda, once again, I love reading your threads when it involves a dog because most of the time it is going to be a happy thread. Thank you for all you do with helping all the dogs on the Eastern seaboard. I know you cover more than just Mass. SO thank you and so glad Scout is doing so well in his new home. Thank you for sharing a great story.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very happy for Scout, truly


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Scout is a lucky boy!!! He sounds a bit like my Tucker...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Scout!!!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love reading your stories Linda.....Great news Scout has found his new home.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news! 

Another adoption success for YGRR.


----------

